# Technology........



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ive been shopping for a new bow and visiting a few shops trying to find THE one, brings to mind way back when Jesus was a private and how far archery has come in the last several years.....

I can remember reading stories about Fred Bear and the Pope and Young brothers, I vividly remember the controversy about the use of the "Pod" anyone else remember that?
I got my first little long bow, then graduated to a bear recurve, then finally my first compound bow, a Bear Whitetail hunter and holy moly! ALUMINUM ARROWS! Top of the line back then and I can remember my mom taking me to Conroe archery to get it fitted out and bringing it home and putting it in her closet for a month til Christmas.....about killed me having to sneak in and admire that beautiful piece of magnesium/laminated wood with its sleek round wheels while my parents were out.

I had to adjust from instinctive shooting to shooting with a four pin sight and just about wore out several shooting gloves. Practice, practice, practice.....then practice some more til you could group six arrows in a paper plate to get good enough to try for a deer. 

Nowadays, it seems like a few adjustments, a good release and just about anyone can group six arrows into a 3" circle from about 50 yards...

Not *****ing by any means, just tripping along with a whiskey drink down along memory lane...

btw......Im still not anywhere close to deciding on my new bow.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

lol. i know what you mean. i remember when i was happy with 5 arrows in a paper plate at 20 yds. i can hit water bottles at 80 now!!!!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Wow...you guys are OLD!!!

What gets me is how quiet these bows can be. I lost my lease about 4yrs ago and lost the desire to bow hunt. It's just tough to rely on invites and hope their setup will accommodate my needs. Being a lefty makes it even tougher.

I decided to pick my bow up again for grins a couple weeks back. Man that thing is whisper quiet. I need to work on my fundamentals so I can tighten my groups.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Another old guy here, today's bows are so advanced...it's almost it's own thing and not even archery. There is little arch in 350 fps.


----------

